# Gimp-Painter



## phelibre (19 Mars 2009)

Hi,

J'ai trouvé une version cocoa qui gère la tablette wacom et qui tourne pas mal sur Tiger avec mon G4  en plus j'ai trouvé deux outils supplémentaires assez bien (painter)
Sur mon Léopard avec Intel  (avec rosettta) ça bug un peu de trop mais utilisable ...
J'aimerai avoir une version pour Intel, donc sans trop de bug  mais comment faire ?
Tout est là , merci ...

http://sourceforge.jp/projects/gimp-painter/
http://sourceforge.jp/projects/gimp-painter/releases/


----------

